# Hello I am Andy Mitchell



## Mr mitchell (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello, I am Andy Mitchell. I am very intersted in writing novels and also stories. I hope I enjoy my stay here.


----------



## bookbender (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Andy   I am new here as well.  I hope you enjoy the site and have Great success writing!


----------



## Hawke (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey, Andy. Welcome to the community! I hope you enjoy your stay here too.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 14, 2011)

Not *the* Andy Mitchell from Dixon of Dock Green? Slaps side of head, don't be silly Olly, he must be about 108. 

Take no notice of my blethering Andy, welcome to the site.


----------



## Shirley S. Bracken (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello Andy.  I'm fairly new here too.  So you say you are interested in writing.  Does that mean you are thinking about writing or obsessed with it, like the rest of us?  I'm sure if we can keep up with all these guys and gals here, we will enjoy it.  Jump in... the water is ... wet!  Which means you will get some truth here.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Andy, welcome.


----------



## The Blue Pencil (Feb 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Andy. 
There's just something about the way you titled your thread that I love. I'm also fairly new, I've been here since January so you're not alone!
Hope to see some of your writing.


----------



## Mao+Fanon=Free (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey brother, hows it goin?


----------



## Mr mitchell (Feb 15, 2011)

thanks for the welcoming


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Feb 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Andy!

I have to admit, your name sounds vaguely familiar... Isn't that name the one from this popular hairdresser in _You Don't Mess With the Zohan_? Oh, wai- That's Paul Mitchell.


----------



## Nickie (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Andy.



Nickie


----------



## Patrick (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi there, Andy. I hope you enjoy your stay here too.


----------



## Mr mitchell (Feb 27, 2011)

thanks everyone


----------

